# Local 126 Apprenticeship



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

How is it going gentleman? I recently obtained a Class A CDL, scored fairly decent on the aptitude test and had an initial interview. I was accepted and put on the waiting list for the apprenticeship. I'm sure the list is fairly long of men waiting to get in. I am preparing to get CPR certified to better my chances. Is there any classes or pretty much anything else I can do to better my chances of getting a call? I appreciate any feedback from men in the trade. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## nicktr1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Have u heard anything about boot camp


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

I talked to a gentleman at NEAT. He said they had a couple bootcamps already. There is an "organized" one coming up. What ever that means... He then told me it's all a waiting game untill you're called. If time comes to re apply, do so. Hopefully we get a call soon man.


----------



## Seamus68 (Mar 3, 2014)

LetsGoFlyers, do you happen to know what your ranking is? I recently took my aptitude test and word is, their is 300+ guys on the waiting list right now. But! word is their is LOTS of work and a high demand for guys/girls in 126's jurisdiction. So their could be more bootcamps in the near future.


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

I ranked 5th out or 26 in my class. I forget what score I got but that's that lol. Yeah man, hopefully I get a call someday. I interviewed last September. How about yourself?


----------



## Seamus68 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just started my process by applying back in March, just took my test a week or so ago. Now waiting for the results of the test and receive my interview date.


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

Best of luck man! When we get our opportunity I know the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Seamus68 (Mar 3, 2014)

Truth! Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## Ksch97 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good evening! My local doesn't open up for applications until July 7th, I am going to apply! I will have my cdl permit tommarow, going to look into getting my license! I have a question about the test, I have talked with my local union and also talked to where they send for "IT" they both said that there is no test to take before interviewing! Just in case there is, is there a study guide I could get to study! I have taken quite a few algebra class but I don't really remember how to do a lot of it! One of those things if you don't use it you loose it, week that is my case I don't use it. Any help or surgeons would be appreciated! 

I hope you gotten called up for your turn to go! From what I have heard this is a great job and a task good career to get into! Looking forward to hopefully getting in on this career!

Ksch97



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

If you're applying to an IBEW Local there IS going to be a test. Lots of Algebra. Nothing to crazy. Just high school algebra and paragraph comprehension. You'll do fine. Just make sure you practice your Algebra. After that if you pass you get an interview date. Good luck.


----------



## Ksch97 (Jun 5, 2014)

I will bee applying through local 876 out of comstock, Michigan! I will pull out some of old college algebra books! And start studying! I will look into high school college also! Thank you for the help! I greatly appreciate it! I will try to keep you posted on how everything goes!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

